# Usage: /etc/rc [fast | force | one.... error msg whilst booting up



## balanga (Feb 5, 2020)

I get this error msg whilst booting up:-


> Usage: /etc/rc [fast | force | one...    etc


This line does not appear in /var/log/messages  or /var/run/dmesg.boot.

There is no context around the error, so how do I figure out the source of the error? Are there any breakpoints I can set to identify the cause?

Is it coming from /etc/rc? I suspect so, because of some mention of *firstboot_sentinel *in that file and I'm experimenting with firstboot processing, however the string '*Usage:*' does not apear there.


----------



## mark_j (Feb 6, 2020)

set rc_debug="YES" and/or rc_info="YES" and stand back!


----------



## balanga (Feb 6, 2020)

I tried to find the source of the msg using:-

`find /etc -name '*' -exec grep -li  'fast|force' {} \;`

and this found /etc/rc.subr

Is there some way to set on debug in just this module?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2020)

That /etc/rc.subr is called by every rc(8) script, it contains a lot of generic functions that make the whole rc(8) system work. Judging by the error you should review your rc.conf, I suspect the error is there.


----------

